

Soaked  - tptacek
http://www.granta.com/Magazine/108/Soaked/1

======
joezydeco
How timely!

Just yesterday, an Illinois Department of Transportation crew discovered one
of these tunnels was underneath I-90 (Kennedy Expressway), in the heart of the
interchange downtown where everything converges.

In an preventative effort to keep that tunnel from collapsing they pumped
concrete into the tunnel...and managed to buckle the pavement above, cripping
the evening rush hour. The emergency repair is done...for now.

